

How much do you trust IT analysts? - obxerve
http://www.obxerve.com/en/article/buying-it-investment-advice/

======
gaius
I trust IT analysts to provide plausible arse-covering for way-outta-their-
depth CTOs. Boards ought to start requiring CTOs who utter the words "But
Gartner said..." to resign.

